# Amazon Instant Video Performance?



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

Trying to watch Amazon videos on my Bamf forever 1.09 bolt. Flash performance is terribly choppy. I tried oc'ing with imoseyon's latest (5.0) to no avail. Tried built in browser as well as Dolphin Browser HD.

Google makes it sound like people are having good luck on other android devices. Anyone seeing good performance with this on any ROM? I'd be willing to switch to whatever to have this working well!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Works perfect. I'm on the same rom and kernel. The hardware is fine, so it has to be your connection. If you're on 3G or slow wifi (<	3 mbit) I bet it is choppy.


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

Tried wifi and 4g. Hmmmm.


----------



## lxtheturk (Jul 9, 2011)

Choopy video for me as well on CM7 (protekk build #20) with imoseyon's kernel 4.2.0 on 4G clocked at 1ghz. Much smoother clocked to 1.4 ghz.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Where can I find the apk for this?


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Where can I find the apk for this?


I wish. This is just using Flash in a browser with the user agent pegged to "Desktop". Hopefully now that Kindle Fire is here there will be an app soon...


----------



## rodman47 (Aug 30, 2011)

Try undocking the player from within amazon. It helped my performance.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are doing that's giving you problems. Maybe list a video you're having trouble playing, and I'll try it. If it still works fine I'll video starting it so you can see what you're doing differently.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

rodman47 said:


> Try undocking the player from within amazon. It helped my performance.


How do you do this? 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm trying to watch the first episode of Arrested Development, you can see it on the "Prime Videos" page now.
Every once in a while, for reasons that are not clear to me, I get really good performance for maybe 60-120 seconds. After that, it becomes unwatchably choppy. Audio stays intact though.
Interestingly the good performance blip doesn't have anything to do with reboots; after my last reboot it went right into crappy performance (2-4 fps tops!). So I'm not sure why sometimes it 
For kicks I did a full wipe and installed Liquid Thunderbread 3.0 (been meaning to try this ROM out anyway). Then I installed ONLY Flash 11 and fired up the browser. Same behavior. The wifi connection should be fine, it reports 50Mb and streaming on laptops works great. Checked again just now on 4G in a different part of town, same behavior. Installed Dolphin HD, applied imo 5.0.0.3, overclocked to 1.4, same behavior. I want to say it's something I've installed but I can't think of what. Maybe I should run flash 10.3 instead?

And yes, I've tried running it full-screen as well as using the pop-out player.

I would love love love this to work.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah. Arrested development isn't working well for me either. I don't know man.


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

What's one that works well for you?


----------

